# my latest wrap



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

fresh off the press, just finished about three min ago haha.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sorry, the pic is kinda cruddy quality, took on my phone


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Super nice wrap! I do simple wraps, but the patterns scare the heck out of me.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

you're gonna have to show me where you got that trimar thread thats on the outside of that pattern, i've been looking online for it and can't find it on mudhole. very nice wrap my man. i'm gonna be buying a rig like yours when I get back to FL so I can work on the 4 rods that are in pieces at my house just waiting to be built haha.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

The picture is a bit fuzzy, but you can tell that it is a nice wrap.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Looks Good.....:thumbup:


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

U have got to much time why are u not fishing my eyes would be crossed lol


----------



## jigmaster500 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks good, now try tiger wrapping! I just learned, and all my new rods look super sweet. No two tiger wraps are the same!


----------

